# Komme nur auf manche TS3 Server.



## SkeletronLP (6. Dezember 2013)

Hi Leute 

Ich hoffe das ist das Richtige Unterforum, bin neu hier ^^

Ich habe ein Problem mit TS3, ich weis nicht seit wann da es mir erst seit kurzem aufgefallen ist. Ich komme auf manche Server einfach nicht drauf. Auf andere hingegen völlig ohne Probleme. zB der Server von meinem clan 78.46.231.78:4445 dort komme ich ohne Probleme drauf oder auch der Standard TS server voice.teamspeak.com da komme ich auch ohne Probleme drauf. Aber auf manche andere Server (ich kann kein genaues Muster erkennen, welche Server das genau sind) komme ich überhaupt nicht drauf, zB auf den Server flauschig.nitrado.net oder BrokenThumbs.tv:1337 dort kommt immer "Verbindung zum Server fehlgeschlagen", hier ein Screenshot http://puu.sh/5E0is.png die Server sind auch eindeutig online, ihr könnt es ja selbst ausprobieren. Meine Windows-Firewall ist aus, von der AVG-Firewall wird teamspeak nicht blockiert, und ich hab schon etliche male PC & Router neugestartet und TS neu installiert. Wenn ich im CMD eingebe zB "ping flauschig.nitrado.net" kommen mehrere Antworten, screenshot: http://puu.sh/5E0rK.png

Hatte jemand von euch auch mal das Problem und/oder weis wie man es lösen kann/könnte? Danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## Saji (6. Dezember 2013)

Mehrere Antworten ja, aber hast du dir mal die Zeiten angesehen? 300ms Spitze, das ist irgendwie eine Menge. Bei meinem Pingversuch waren es maximal 16ms. Wenn dein Client schon vier Sekunden braucht um den Namen aufzulösen stimmt irgendwo etwas nicht. Das klingt sehr nach einfachen Zeitüberschreitungen. Hast du schon mal versucht direkt über die IP dem TS beizutreten? Eventuell hat dein ISP zur Zeit mit dem DNS Probleme. (DNS: Domain Name System, löst die URL in die dazugehörige IP auf)


----------



## SkeletronLP (6. Dezember 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Mehrere Antworten ja, aber hast du dir mal die Zeiten angesehen? 300ms Spitze, das ist irgendwie eine Menge. Bei meinem Pingversuch waren es maximal 16ms. Wenn dein Client schon vier Sekunden braucht um den Namen aufzulösen stimmt irgendwo etwas nicht. Das klingt sehr nach einfachen Zeitüberschreitungen. Hast du schon mal versucht direkt über die IP dem TS beizutreten? Eventuell hat dein ISP zur Zeit mit dem DNS Probleme.


Ja hab ich bereits, funktioniert leider ebenfalls nicht. Und andere kommen auch zB über die domain flauschig.nitrado.net auf den server, also denke ich nicht dass nitrado probleme mit DNS hat ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Dezember 2013)

Nutzen alle den selben ISP um auf den Server zu kommen?


----------



## Saji (6. Dezember 2013)

SkeletronLP schrieb:


> Ja hab ich bereits, funktioniert leider ebenfalls nicht. Und andere kommen auch zB über die domain flauschig.nitrado.net auf den server, also denke ich nicht dass nitrado probleme mit DNS hat ^^



Ich rede auch nicht von Nitrado sondern von deinem Provider. Aber gut, IP geht ja auch nicht. Du könntest mal AVG ganz ausschalten und es dann noch einmal probieren, sofern du das noch nicht getan hast. Nur um ganz sicher zu sein das es wirklich nicht an diesem unsäglichen Stück Software liegt. ^^

Sonst: mach mal 'nen traceroute um zu sehen woher der hohe Ping kommt. CMD öffnen und dann den Befehl tracert flauschig.nitrado.net ausführen. Ergebnis dann hier posten.


----------



## SkeletronLP (6. Dezember 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Ich rede auch nicht von Nitrado sondern von deinem Provider. Aber gut, IP geht ja auch nicht. Du könntest mal AVG ganz ausschalten und es dann noch einmal probieren, sofern du das noch nicht getan hast. Nur um ganz sicher zu sein das es wirklich nicht an diesem unsäglichen Stück Software liegt. ^^
> 
> Sonst: mach mal 'nen traceroute um zu sehen woher der hohe Ping kommt. CMD öffnen und dann den Befehl tracert flauschig.nitrado.net ausführen. Ergebnis dann hier posten.



Ich hab nicht so viel ahnung von dem intrnet zeugs usw aber ist ja auch nicht so wichtig ^^

Auch mit AVG ausgeschaltet selbes problem.

Ich habe den Server gerade nochmal angepingt, und jetzt habe ich normale Abstände http://puu.sh/5E2TS.png hat wohl eben mal wieder Steam heimlich nen Download gestartet oder so ^^

Trotzdem hier das Ergebniss von tracert flauschig.nitrado.net http://puu.sh/5E2On.png


----------



## Saji (6. Dezember 2013)

Okay, zwei Zeitüberschreitungen drin, genau wie ich vermutet habe. Weißt du denn ungefähr wann dir das Problem das erste Mal aufgefallen ist? Sowas kann genau so plötzlich wieder weg sein wie es gekommen ist. In der Regel hält sowas 2 bis 3 Tage, vielleicht auch mal eine Woche an. Daher wäre es wichtig zu wissen wann das Problem anfing.

Edit: zum Vergleich mal mein Routing:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Merkt man schon einen Unterschied.


----------



## SkeletronLP (6. Dezember 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Okay, zwei Zeitüberschreitungen drin, genau wie ich vermutet habe. Weißt du denn ungefähr wann dir das Problem das erste Mal aufgefallen ist? Sowas kann genau so plötzlich wieder weg sein wie es gekommen ist. In der Regel hält sowas 2 bis 3 Tage, vielleicht auch mal eine Woche an. Daher wäre es wichtig zu wissen wann das Problem anfing.
> 
> Edit: zum Vergleich mal mein Routing:
> 
> ...


Das Problem besteht definitiv schon länger, min 1 Monat


----------

